# Unable to boot laptop via CD or USB.



## itsmr.perfect (Mar 30, 2016)

CD is bootable(have checked in other pc)
have used the same cd drive for both(via usb to sata cable)
tried booting via usb(unable to boot)
tried making bootable usb via 1:win32 disk imager.(that almost currupted my 32gb otg pendrive)
2: universal usb installer(nicely installed but still unable to boot)

no error display,directly loads windows by default(even after selecting cd drive/usb as first boot device)

MORE SURPRISING!!!
made cd drive as first boot device. and made second boot device as none....still it boots into windows.... lol 
please help!!


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

What software did you use to create the bootable DVD and USB drive? I prefer Rufus....as it just works.


----------



## itsmr.perfect (Mar 30, 2016)

i already mentioned above i ue=sed two softwares to make bootable usb...they are ..
win32 disk imager and universal usb installer

although i dint use any software to make bootable dvd...
i used a live CD ( linux KALI) this cd is already tested on other pc and it works


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

I saw that after I posted...sorry. What OS are you using? You might have some corrupt/missing system files.


----------



## itsmr.perfect (Mar 30, 2016)

i just brought it new with windows 10 as default os in it
and just made an update with microsoft
so i dnt think there will b a question of any file missing


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

likely, boot options or eufi boot may need changing in BIOS.

To *boot* from another drive, you might need to enter your device's *UEFI* or BIOS setup and disable Secure *Boot* temporarily. To *boot* from a CD/DVD or a USB drive, you must insert or connect the media first and then restart or turn on your computer.


----------



## itsmr.perfect (Mar 30, 2016)

tried that too...inserted usb(made bootable usb via rufus as suggested above)
n kept it inserted in the usb port n restarted lappy...changed bios to 
boot option #1 UEFI: jetflashtranscend 32gb 1100 (thats usb)
boot option #2 DISABLED.

disabled secure boot

still it boots in windows 10


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

try this guide if you have *fast boot* or *ultra fast boot* enabled in your UEFI firmware settings, then you will need to temporarily disable fast boot or ultra fast boot to be able to boot from a USB.
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/21756-usb-drive-boot-windows-10-a.html#option2

for more info, there are tutorial options available for win10 boot and advanced options.
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/4157-advanced-startup-options-shortcut-create-windows-10-a.html


----------



## itsmr.perfect (Mar 30, 2016)

the procedure the link told me to reach upto the UEFI firmware settings..i can go there by pressing DEL at bootup...i disabled the fast boot option...n even selected the usb option as well as tried the cd option too...from the USE A DEVICE OPTION in the ADVANCE STARTUP MENU...still............IT BOOTS WINDOWS 10 (((((


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

Booting from USB DVD drives isn't completely reliable imo. As to the flash drive, recap steps when media was prepared. formatted to FAT32, an exact copy of the disk image and enabled to be bootable. for the last part, go to disk management with the flash drive plugged in. The description on the flash drive should include the word "active." also, the earlier link has an added guide to boot from usb/dvd media. 
the next steps are to post a reply with info of the os and machine.


----------



## itsmr.perfect (Mar 30, 2016)

trying to installing/run linux kali live os...having windows 10 right now ....and if there would be(which is not but still lets consider) any error in making bootable usb, atleast the cd should work...same cd works on my old pc everytime.i boot live os via this cd


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

having looked at the, Micromax Canvas Laptab LT666 specs and other references to attempts to booting from usb/dvd. booting in itself is a challenge according to other results.

installing a very light linux operating system in VirtualBox may be an option, if specs allow it. VB has options for both windows and linux installs. see the page.
https://www.virtualbox.org/

the older machine used for testing the boot order, referred to in the earlier reply, will at least allow for live disc use of kali and investigation, without install.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try to boot the Kali Usb stick with the 8GB (Usb stick ?) removed.

EDIT : even better with all other Usb drives/sticks removed.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Also does the Kali Usb stick boot on other computer(s) ?


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

We have NO identification of what your machine is/has, other than it has a UEFI BIOS and it came with Windows 10. Please post the FULL machine make and model. If it's a Dell, post the service tag. If it's an HP, post the full P/N.


----------



## itsmr.perfect (Mar 30, 2016)

reply to @MR.BOBS HERE: sir i tried the virtualbox thing and it works fine but the problem is, i already have 2gb of ram...the host OS and the virtual box both eats heavy ram leaving me just 200-250mb of ram to work with 
if i able to boot live...there will be more of ram left for me to play with.

as well as if i wanna use it as android tablet,i need to run BLUESTACKS and then run apps...even here the problem is of having less ram left...if i can directly boot via pendrive then i can install any android OS on pendrive and run directly(such OS are available on google)

reply to @Mr. CRAZY10 : sir i have already attached the pic which tells u everything...still...its MICROMAX CANVAS LAPTAB (laptop+tablet) model no. LT666W.

http://www.micromaxinfo.com/laptop/laptab/canvas-laptab-lt-666w/

reply to @Mr. ALLAN: yes brother i have tried it by removing all other pendrives and that 8gb mmc too (8gb as u mentioned,thats memorycard not pendrive).

AND THERE IS ONE MORE THING FOR U ALL...
i have three things PC........LAPTOP(DELL INSPIRON 15(3000 series) ......and LAPTAB(micromax canvas LT666W)

1:i am able to run my KALI LIVE OS cd(which is mentioned in all above cases) on my old pc.
2:not able to run the same cd on either of my laptops
3: old pc is so old tht there is no option to USB boot.(reply to mr allan, dint test the usb on other computer)
4:after making a bootable USB (via rufus), unable to boot via that USB with both the laptops.
5:both laptops shows different ADVANCE STARTUP options..
6:the canvas atleast detects and displays the USB and CD boot options in boot menu....but the dell dont even show it just says
1:first boot windows boot manager
2:second boot ONBOARD NIC(IPV4)
3:third boot ONBOARD NIC(IPV6)

although first i wanna deal with the micromax laptop because its less in ram n i really need to boot directly in desired OS instead of virtualbox.


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Why not just up the RAM if Virtualbox is a solution for you?


----------



## itsmr.perfect (Mar 30, 2016)

its a laptop(tablet) bro..how can i up the ram


----------



## itsmr.perfect (Mar 30, 2016)

if u suggest me to use the method from this link,
http://www.wikihow.com/Use-Pen-Drive-As-RAM

i cant use a pen drive because my usb port is on the keyboard...if i made pendrive as ram, i can never detach the keyboard from screen or else windows will crash because its using the pendrive as ram(thats what google told me)

although i can use the mmc(inserted in screen itself)...but the readyboost option is not available in mmc...in that case plz tell me how to use mmc as ram via ready boost option...(already tried it using class 10 mmc no readyboost option with that)


----------

